# over seas



## bad mudder (Aug 2, 2014)

Hello every one first time here and its seems interesting. I was wondering if anyone knows if there are any openings for tapers over seas. thanks


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Having a label of 'bad mudder', and using a sarcasm emoticon after the word "thanks", might not be the best way to market yourself for finding overseas work.


----------



## bad mudder (Aug 2, 2014)

JustMe said:


> Having a label of 'bad mudder', and using a sarcasm emoticon after the word "thanks", might not be the best way to market yourself for finding overseas work.


sorry I used the wrong emotion


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

You should have gone with Bad A$$ Mudder.:whistling2:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Mudslinger said:


> You should have gone with Bad A$$ Mudder.:whistling2:


I have to say I appreciate the double meaning of 'bad mudder', though.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

bad mudder said:


> sorry I used the wrong emotion


Not a problem. At least readers will get a truer picture now of where you're coming from. 

I've seen the emoticon used at different times in posts where I don't think the users maybe knew what exactly it represented. Doesn't quite seem to fit with 'sarcastic'.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

JustMe said:


> I have to say I appreciate the double meaning of 'bad mudder', though.


How about Bad Mutha Mudder?


----------



## bad mudder (Aug 2, 2014)

*bad mutha*

I like the way that sounds tks


----------

